# Transport is on for AMA Rescue Merci Beaucoup



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're on for transport on Sunday of little Merci Beaucoup, yes that's her name, a Maltese who is being surrendered to AMARescue because of her mom's serious illness. I'm so proud of my Spoiled Maltese sisters who came through to help. As soon as I saw a post about needing transport I got on the horn, and the internet to see who could help along the route :chili::chili:Merci will be going from MA to NJ via a yorkie rescue person in MA, Cathy (who posted on AMAR's FB page that she'd help-don't think she's on SM) in Providence,RI, Ann (Zoey's Mom) in CT, Barbie (Zoe's mom) from CT to Westchester and me from Westchester to NJ!! Thanking Dawn Peleskey, AMAR's northeast rescue coordinator, for taking this little girl into rescue. We're so glad we can help.arty: Not sure if any of us will get pix or not. Worry a bit about Merci getting out and away...after remembering my neighbor's little dog bolting, but we'll see what's up. Wish us well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:Good luck::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good work Sue!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Safe travels everyone.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I had no idea transport worked this way....if you need transporting in NC, I could help.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awesome. Gave me goosebumps! Good for all of you who are helping!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome, Safe travels to all of U


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful when the transport angels can get it all together for a fluff!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, Who is picking her up?? Be sure and have them get a harness and leash on her that fits well. I am always very nervous about transport also and tie her lease to the seat belt so she has to stay put. Do they have a crate to put her in ?? even with that I would have the harness and leash on her. 
Thanks so much to everyone and safe travels.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Susan, Who is picking her up?? Be sure and have them get a harness and leash on her that fits well. I am always very nervous about transport also and tie her lease to the seat belt so she has to stay put. Do they have a crate to put her in ?? even with that I would have the harness and leash on her.
> Thanks so much to everyone and safe travels.
> Hugs, Edie


Edie, I did speak with the coordinator and asked if Merci had a leash/harness and it appears she does. I know that I will have a crate/carrier with me to pass her on to Sue and Sue also has a carrier. Thank you for the idea of attaching Merci to the seat belt.... :thumbsup:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Looking forward to it and it's definitely a team effort. Glad we have such awesome (pawsome) members. Oh and Barbie is Zoe's Mom88. Think I just put Zoe's mom...'cause she is
Edie - yes Dawn told the first person doing pick up to make sure that the harness with leash are on very snugly so that she can't get out or away so we're good with that. I think all of us are bringing carriers. I've got one of those hard plastic ones where I put the seatbelt through the handle so will be doing that and putting leash handle through. Am bringing collapsible bowl for water, some treats and I also suggested people bring wet one wipes just in case they have to wipe up any mess. I'm also lining the bottom of the crate with wee wee pad under the towel I put in. I don't think Dawn wanted us walking her for fear she might bolt. It's about a 6 hour journey and I think she was suggesting she not be fed that morning so as not to be care sick. 
Anything else we should know, do or not do?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, everyone. Looking forward to it and it's definitely a team effort. Glad we have such awesome (pawsome) members. Oh and Barbie is Zoe's Mom88. Think I just put Zoe's mom...'cause she is


Sue, looking forward to finally meeting you. Have a safe trip and see you tomorrow.:happy dance:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful rescue story! Kudos to everyone on the transport chain!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys have all the items I suggest. I line the crate with pee pads , washable ones but if not perhaps a towel under the disposible to cushion the crate some. Water is the main thing, because they get nervous and pant and need the water. Good luck on all the legs and cant thank you all enough for going the miles for this girl. Hugs, Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow ,forgot to add the most important thing, camera's LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wow ,forgot to add the most important thing, camera's LOL


Yes, that's where the cell phones come in handy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking forward to the transport & we all are prepared & ready to go. I have a crate also & all the essentials. It breaks my heart about the mothers story but comforted knowing we are saving Merci. Safe travels everyone & my camera is packed!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, looking forward to finally meeting you. Have a safe trip and see you tomorrow.:happy dance:


Can't wait to meet you too. Drive safe and again, thanks!


ann80 said:


> Looking forward to the transport & we all are prepared & ready to go. I have a crate also & all the essentials. It breaks my heart about the mothers story but comforted knowing we are saving Merci. Safe travels everyone & my camera is packed!!!


Ann - I'll miss seeing you again but catch you at some later event. Have a safe drive and enjoy your picnic tomorrow apres drop off See Merci Beaucoup has me using my french, dontcha know?

Edie - as for camera's. I'm kind of scared to let Merci out at all with her harness and leash. My neighbor had a new dog bolt when she first got her after a flight so that stayed with me and Dawn seemed to think that we shouldn't walk her at all for fear she might escape. So how do we get pix? Maybe when we do the handoff?

Other good news is that I just found out a woman in my building wants to...adopt a Maltese:chili::chili: She's going to put in an application to AMA Rescue so "you never know." Love having AMA in the East. :aktion033:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue how great would that be that someone in your building wants a Malt. Hope it all works out. There is always a Malt relatively close in rescue that needs a home if it doesn't. So happy I could help out with Merci and will with any others down the road......:aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay for the awesome transport chain! Good luck and safe travels


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Safe travels, Sue. Thank you and the rest of the ladies for getting this baby to a safe place, and a wonderful new family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks again for all the encouragement. It's a beautiful bright sunny day but cold and windy but at least good visibility and road conditions.:chili: She did her first two legs and now Ann has her and will get her to Barbie. It's running about 10 minutes ahead of schedule. :thumbsup: That's cause we haven't hit NJ yet. :innocent: Looking forward to it and checking to see that I have everything.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*If you need transport in central Florida, I'm available. I don't work...so no problem.*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How great that all of you are willing to help this sweet girl. No, didnt want pics of Merci, just the humans passing off her crate and saying hello to each other. Just brings tears to the eye's thinking how fast this all came together and how you all stepped up to help. Hugs, Edie


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Safe travels everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is such a wonderful team effort. I'm soooooooooooo proud of my SM "sisters". Please drive safely.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All is well. I finished Little Miss Merci's hand off to Dawn's husband at 2pm and he was just 20-30 minutes away from home. She is such a little cutie pie.:wub::wub: So sweet. Tony asked if she was a nipper; I told him she's more likely kiss him to death. :wub::wub: I'm sad that she had to leave her sick human mom but glad she will be safe and will find a happy home who will have a fantastic girl. You should have seen the carton of her things her mom sent with her. She must have been very loved. Praying for her mom and that she'll beat back the cancer that's taking it's toll. I'll post a photo shortly of Barbie handing her off to me. I want to thank our SM's Barbie and Ann so much for being a part of this and answering my query to do this. I hope we can do more in the future.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic job. It also reminds us all to make provisions for our little ones if something happens to us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel so sad for both Merci and her Mom. I know that her Mom is very sick with Cancer. It must have been so hard to give Merci up, but, she also must truly, truly love Merci in order to do what's best for her. Sending lots of prayers that she finds a perfect forever home.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Breaks my heart too for both of them and what courage Merci's mom had to think of her about her own wants and needs. 
Great job Susan and all that participated.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is Merci.....she is a beautiful sweet fluff. I know she will soon find her forever home!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bless her mommy and Merci. I pray for both. Thanks to all our wonderful sm transporters. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*God bless you all Just great.*
*Fantastic what you all did.*
*Nickee in Pa*********


----------

